# Lake Erie Ice Fishing Guides



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

can anyone post a list of lake erie ice fishing guides? would like to try my luck on walleye this year on the big pond!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for any help Larry


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Pick one 

Lake Erie Ice Fishing Guides 2004 
Guide
Phone Number GENERAL LOCATION 
Scaro, John 
(440) 838-8227 
Koch, Drew 
(419) 684-5991 
Saylor, Bill (419) 684-9637 Western Lake Erie 
Jump, Jeffrey (419) 285-2078 South Bass Island 
Hayes, Scottie (937) 323-4874 Island Area 
Riffle, Jameson (419) 898-0744 West Sister/Off Locust Point 
Dunlap Jr., Rick (419) 797-4361 Western Basin Lake Erie 
Demeter Sr., David (419) 798-9195 Catawba State Park 
Gwin, William (419) 732-3197 Catawba 
Kostura, Joseph (419) 285-3106 West shore of Put-in-Bay 
Lucas, David (330) 352-1034 Catawba Island Area 
Hughey, Robert (419) 734-9711 
Nagel Jr., Hugh (440) 937-6759 Island area 
Dalenberg, David (419) 798-5248 Catawba State Park 
Sells, Alex (419) 734-9566 Catawba State Park 
Hageman Jr., John (419) 285-2029 Put in Bay Harbor & S. Bass 
Loeckel, Eric (419) 656-5111 Catawba Island Area 
Puffenberger, Jeffrey (419) 356-9305 Catawba Island Area 
Czerwinski, Richard (419) 732-3263 Port Clinton 
Mosher, James (419) 898-1934 Catawba Island, Middle Bass Island 
Beard, Mark (419) 898-6070 Catawba 
Williams, Edward (419) 732-1156 Put in Bay 
Tibbels, Jack (419) 734-1143 
Whitt, David (419) 898-4545 Put in Bay 
Mizen, James (419) 447-9532 Catawba 
Calvert, Timothy (419) 732-8873 Port Clinton 
Dangler, James (419) 635-1060 Mouse Island to Green Island 
Leidorf, Paul (419) 797-2516 Catawba 
Siegenthaler Jr., Robert (937) 686-8835 Near Wild Wings 
Abele, Jerome (419) 732-2670 Catawba State Park 
Damante, Jeffrey (419) 684-9201 White's Landing 
Ashley, Steven (419) 732-7200 Green Island 
Meyer, David (419) 898-2962 
Benyak, Leonard (419) 734-6155 Catawba State Park 
Feyes, Robert (419) 797-3805 Catawba 
Rounds, Dale (419) 734-1409 Locust Point 
Matta, Michael (614) 846-3430 4 - Catawba State dock 
Jones, Rex (419) 734-0143 Catawba Area 
Mosher, James (419) 898-1934 North of Catawba Island 
Kuelling, Jeffrey (419) 270-0397 Catawba 
Wynn, Eldon (419) 609-0265 Catawba State Park 
Chrysler, Patrick (419) 285-4631 Put-In-Bay 
Cook, Robert (419) 285-2290 Put-In-Bay 
Tibbels, John (419) 734-1143 
Winke, Pat (419) 798-4140 Catawba State Park 
McCroskey, Michael (419) 539-4319 
Hibjan, David (440) 327-0032 Catawba Island Area 
Kihlken, Zachary (419) 732-3835 
Bodi, Rex (419) 684-9547 Catawba 
Pflieger, Brad (419) 625-0605 
Banycky, Wayne (248) 628-8955 
Hayner, Robert (419) 798-8152 Marblehead 
Grant Jr., Virgil (419) 299-3361 
Gehring, Bud
(419) 285-3615 Put-in-Bay


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Tpet96 for the information. Larry


----------

